# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Vitamin B6 + Valerian Root + Melatonin Combo Experience

## psychonautics

I am relatively new to lucid dreaming. A few mornings ago I went back to sleep after getting up and I experienced 3 consecutive dreams that were mind blowingly real in that all my senses were active. Of course, you guys know about this "personal matrix" so I'm not going to into it.

Anyways, I read about using the 3 mentioned chemicals for dream potential. 

I took 2 capsules of Valerian Root (500mg each), 2 tablets of Melatonin (6mg each), and 1 tablet of Vitamin B6 (200mg).

As I went to sleep I noticed my vision changing into an almost vibrating experience. I can relate it to the effects of cannabis in how it seems the edges of your vision is zooming in constantly and coming back, it was like that. This was 1 hour after taking the dosage.

I quickly fell to sleep. However, the HI (hypnagogic [sp] imagery) was rampant. I was seeing serious images flashing before my eyes seconds within each other. I tried to peform a WILD but it did not occur.

During that night I had the most intense, realistic dreams possible. Maybe 5+ that I am recalling right now, and more I am recalling as things in my reality right now do not match up with what happened. 

I also woke up during night many times in confusion. Colors in the real world were almost mixing with the dream world, as in the colors in my room were taking an almost surreal look. Maybe I did not really wake up.

Anyways, these dreams were powerful, vivid, realistic and had certain themes my subconscious was attempting to portray. I can guarantee anyone who can do RC (I'm not good at them as I forget) can use this formula to be lucid for a very long time. The only problem with me not becoming lucid was that I forgot to do RC (I never actually done them before. My first lucid experience was triggered by itself).

----------


## veronicamiller

Hi 
I dont have so much idea regarding this subject. Just I suggest you to take steps accordingly.

----------


## ZmillA

Interesting, I have all of those supplements but havent taken them together. I will try tonight.

----------


## Nihao

Do not exaggerate Melatonin. 3mg should be enough.

----------


## Ajna

Yeah Melatonin suppresses REM so maybe you had all these dream experiences later on in the night? Sounds very cool though. What brand of Valerian do you use? I use Blackmores Valerian Forte but it comes in 2000mg tablet form.

----------


## cedward1

I tried this combination a while ago and had a lucid dream. What I took was 450mg valerian, 0.5mg melatonin, and 50mg vitamin b-6. I hardly slept until 4:00am though I went to bed much earlier than that, and took another 0.5mg of melatonin at that time. 

I am trying the same combination tonight, so we'll see what happens.

----------


## cedward1

Interesting...

I tried this combination last night using only 400mg of valerian instead of 450mg, and not taking the extra half miligram of melatonin. Also I did a WBTB and a MILD. I had many dreams last night, but one was lucid, briefly:

_I am walking down the hallway of my house towards the kitchen. I enter the kitchen, and on my left where the table is supposed to be is a large minivan. This is very strange, and I realize at that point I am dreaming. This realization seems to come with a jerk, which appears to wake me up...

But it's a False Awakening, and I am walking down the same hallway again. I enter the kitchen, look to my left, and there is the big minivan sitting there. Once again I realize I am dreaming. Once again I jerk (or dream that I do so) and this dream scene dissappears. I don't know if I wake up, have a FA, or what._

 So we see an apparent success with this mixture. Of course, I did a MILD technique and a WBTB in connection, so it might just be coincidence. It could also be a placebo effect. I do know that this combination gave me a very good night's sleep and I feel well refreshed this morning. 

 I don't think that so much of a quantity of each component is needed. However, I think I will experiment with higher doses in the future.

----------


## Farthest

This is part advice on having very vivid dreams (lucid possible) and a question. I have spent a lot of years trying everything from unisom to herbs to find the best dream .. tea or pill combo. I like this mix 4 chosen nights per week (to avoid wearing it out or developing tolerance but you may be able to go 7).

1 x 100mg B6 supplement
1 x ginkgo biloba supplement
1 x fish oil (standard stuff any Walgreens)  supplement
2 or 3 x Sleep Max (again Walgreens – sleep aid) blend of Chamomile, Valerian Root and Melatonin.

Great mix so here is my question…

The ginkgo biloba supplement never gets mentioned much with vivid\lucid dreaming does anyone have any thoughts? Either way the mix above is strongly recommended. Stronger supplements great but I did not mention mg doses as I find there are too many daily diets, health or other factors. Just go with the flow and follow the above and toy with it but start anywhere. Dream on. 

-Farthest

----------


## cedward1

I have had great success inducing numerous vivid, logical and long dreams with ginkgo biloba. It works even better if I excercise after taking the supplement just before bed. I don't know why ginkgo is never mentioned, as it works better for me than anything else I have tried.

----------


## mikeac

Wow, I have all that stuff plus ginkgo biloba in my home and I never thought of using it.  Valerian root is a light sedative, gongko biloba is a memory enhancer, melatonin is a REM suppressor, blah blah blah.

----------


## cedward1

I had another lucid dream after taking valerian and melatonin. That's a few times now. I didn't take any b-6 this last time. I've been using 800mg Valerian and about 0.5mg melatonin.

----------

